# honey while nursing?



## sweetirishCT (Oct 5, 2005)

i have managed to go without honey for 6 mos, but now the cold season is here and i NEED my tea!! (also miss dipping my chic'n nuggets)...
is it safe for ME to use while i am nursing??


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

um...I've been eating honey since day one pp, so I certainly hope it's okay.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 14, 2005)

Honey while nursing is fine. The witholding of honey from infants is because of botulism toxin found in honey in minute amounts. Immature guts may not be able to effectively handle it, mature (like over a year or so) can. There shouldn't be any issue with you passing it through breastmilk.

Actually, we just asked our pediatrician about he honey thing recently and he was pretty unconcerned. He said he wouldn't be putting a bowl of it out for the boys (who just turned one) but that small amounts are fine, as well as products that are honey sweetened. I think your milk would qualify.


----------



## UlrikeDG (Sep 4, 2002)

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/mo...ods.html#honey


----------



## HippoMommy (Sep 28, 2005)

Dittoing the above. My midwife said honey consumed by a nursing mom, even immediately postpartum, is okay. Just don't feed it directly to baby until s/he is 1 year old.


----------



## sweetirishCT (Oct 5, 2005)

thank you all!!








once again, this board has saved me a call to my ever-busy lact. cons.!!!


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree! I didn't go off honey while pg, was I supposed to? I had never seen any information against eatting honey while pg, and my mw didn't seem concerned (an english muffin with honey was breakfast most everyday!)


----------

